# Help identify petty knife?



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 4, 2022)

I picked this up today and thought the guy said Kamo but I'm not sure. It's a long 150mm R2/SG2 petty with a d shape handle


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 4, 2022)

I had a receipt emailed to me. It looks like Asai sumi sp Petty, I just cant find anything on it.


----------



## KenHash (Feb 5, 2022)

@Matt Jacobs 

Your knife says Akifusa 旦房

As far as I am aware, an Asai knife would say Echizen Marukatsu Saku 越前　丸勝作.
I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 7, 2022)

Is this any better?


----------



## phoka (Feb 7, 2022)

KenHash is correct. It is an Akifusa (旦房) but didn't say who made it. You can ask Epicurean Edge for more details. They sell some knives with the same kenji under Asai/Yamamoto. (ex: Yamamoto Enji).


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Feb 7, 2022)

thank you guys


----------

